# شباب مفلس وبنات بتعنس



## بنت فبساوية (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*زمان لما كنا نسأل العيل الصغير (نفسك تطلع إيه؟)، كان يقول (طيار، دكتور، مهندس)، بس لما يكبر ويصطدم بالواقع، يعرف أن مش كل اللي نتمناه نلاقيه.*
*عشان كده لما نسأل الشاب دلوقتي (نفسك في إيه؟)، تلاقيه نفسه يتجوز بنت عادية و في شقة عادية ويشتغل عادي ومع كل ده ما يقدرش يتجوز برضو، وبقي الجواز عنده حلم مش حقيقة.*


*العجيب أن زمان كانت المعادلة (شاب + بنت =جواز)، دلوقتي بقت (شاب + بنات كتييير = حلم قومي اسمه الجواز ) طيب أزاي ؟ .*
*طيب ما سألناش نفسنا ليه المعادلة أتغيرت وبقت البنات الكتير دول قاعدين من غير جواز*


*بالنسبة للشاب أول ما يتخرج بيدور علي شغل ولو لقاه يبقي بمرتب يا دوب يقدر يتنفس بيه ومع ذلك يرضي وما بيقفش ويكمل ويقول بكره تتعدل، لحد ما يصطدم بالواقع (تاني)، لما بيروح لبنت ويلاقي أهلها عايزين شقة زى شقة بنت ابن خالة عمها، وعايزين يفرشوا الشقة زى بنت عمة جوز أختها، وتبدأ الطلبات تزيد ويا عيني مع كل طلب الواد وشه يجيب ألوان ونفسه يضيق وعينه تدمع وبتطلب معاه إسهال، وبرضو يقول لسه في أمل .*
*وأول الشاب ما يبدأ يتكلم و يقول: أنا نفسي اعمل لها كل ده طبعا بس .....، تلاقي أبوها وشه احمر و قال له: هو إحنا فينا من بس، وهو إيه اللي مش عجبك في اللي إحنا قلناه؟*
*فالشاب يرد: يعني لو ينفع أجيب شقة صغيرة بدل الخمسين اوضه وعشرين صاله، وبدل العفش اللي هاييجي من بره ممكن نجيبه من دمياط، و بدل الشبكة أم خمسين ألف كفاية دبلة واسورتين زى (الكلابشات) قصدي زى اللي أخت صاحبي جابتهم.*
*فجأة تلاقي الراجل وشه أتقلب، وبدل كلمة يا بني بقي يقول حضرتك (طبعا بتريقة مش احترام)، و يبدأ عينه تبقي احمر واسود، ولما بيبص الشاب للعروسة بنظرة استعطاف وشحاته، يلاقيها موافقة علي طلبات أهلها وبتبص له من فوق لتحت،*
*ولو البنت بقت في صف الشاب يا دوب بتقول له: معلش حاول، وكأنها واخده حقنة بنج، ومش حاسة باللي الشاب فيه .*

*طيب خليكوا قاعدين بقي لحد ما تكبروا وتأتبوا، وساعتها تتنازلوا وتتجوزوا أبو رجل مسلوخة !!!!!*


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*كبرى الخط وحياة عيالك
*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (19 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *كبرى الخط وحياة عيالك*​


 

*أى خدعة* :beee:


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*يلهووووووووووى ايه الموضوع دددددددددددة

ايه ده يابتتتتتتتتت انتى

انتى شيفانا متفألين اوى يعنى 

فا بتفكرررررينا 

أعمل فيكى ايييييييييييييييه
*​


----------



## GoDz (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*أرجو حذف الموضوع *
**​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يلهووووووووووى ايه الموضوع دددددددددددة*​
> 
> *ايه ده يابتتتتتتتتت انتى*​
> *انتى شيفانا متفألين اوى يعنى *​
> ...





:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

فجرها
:bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> فجرها
> :bomb::bomb::bomb:





*لالا ده قليل شوف حاجه اصعب :ranting:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *لالا ده قليل شوف حاجه اصعب :ranting:*​


من عنيه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: :yahoo:
لاعبها بوكس  :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعنسوا احسن مدام مش عجبهم ولا عاجب اهلهم​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعنسوا احسن مدام مش عجبهم ولا عاجب اهلهم​*


 يا معلم يا معلم  :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يلهووووووووووى ايه الموضوع دددددددددددة*​
> 
> *ايه ده يابتتتتتتتتت انتى*​
> *انتى شيفانا متفألين اوى يعنى *​
> ...


 

*لالا اهدا يامارو بلاش تتهور*:beee:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

GoDz قال:


> *أرجو حذف الموضوع *​
> **​


 

*هههههه لو حذف الموضوع هيحل المشكلة ماشى*:dntknw:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> فجرها
> :bomb::bomb::bomb:
> [/CENTER]


 

*ههههه بقى كدة اخص عليك*:dntknw:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *لالا ده قليل شوف حاجه اصعب :ranting:*​


 
*بقى كدة يامارو خسارة فيك العروسة اللى جبتهالك هههههه*:dance:


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *ههههه بقى كدة اخص عليك*:dntknw:


_ اسم الموضوع لوحدة   هيخلى ولاد وبنا ت المنتدى_
_يضربو فيكى:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:_
_انا بريحيك:t33::t33:_​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> من عنيه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> لاعبها بوكس :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:​


 

*هههههه حرااااام مفيش حد يدخل يدافع عنى فى الموضوع دة*:dntknw:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعنسوا احسن مدام مش عجبهم ولا عاجب اهلهم​*


 


*ههههه وجهة نظر برضو ياميكى منورنى*:dance:

*على فكرة شكلك مجرب الموضوع دة*:dntknw:


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ادخل اضرب معاهم
انتي مع البنات ولا الولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اي شاب من الي دخلو دول
بامانه لو اختك او بنتك جلها عريس 
مش هيبقي نفسك انه يجبلها احلي حاجه في الدنيا
والي هيقول غير كده هيبقي مش امين
مش اسمه امين قصدي هيبقي كذاب ههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _اسم الموضوع لوحدة هيخلى ولاد وبنا ت المنتدى_
> _يضربو فيكى:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:_
> 
> _انا بريحيك:t33::t33:_​


 

*ياناس حد ينقل الموضوع دة فى الترفيهى بسرعة أنا حياتى فى خطر استر يارب*

:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا ادخل اضرب معاهم
> 
> انتي مع البنات ولا الولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اي شاب من الي دخلو دول
> ...


 

*نورتى ياقمر وليا تعليق على كلامك لو تسمحى طبعا أى أب بيبقى نفسة ان بنتة يجيلها أحسن حاجة بس فى آباء مش بيقدرو ظروف العريس وامكانياتة وان هو شاب لسة فى بداية حياتة وهو دة اللى أقصدة المبالغة فى الطلبات المادية فهمتينى*


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *نورتى ياقمر وليا تعليق على كلامك لو تسمحى طبعا أى أب بيبقى نفسة ان بنتة يجيلها أحسن حاجة بس فى آباء مش بيقدرو ظروف العريس وامكانياتة وان هو شاب لسة فى بداية حياتة وهو دة اللى أقصدة المبالغة فى الطلبات المادية فهمتينى*


 طبعا تعلقي براحتك مهو الموضوع موضوعك هههههههههههههه
بس تسمحيلي اقولك فيشباب كتير بيحسبوها غلط
يعني الشاب يحب واحده مش من نفس المستوي الاجتماعي بتاعه ويقولي الطلابات كتير 
واهل البنت مش عوزين يتنزلو شويه
وهما مش مقدرين الظروف
لا الشاب الجاد و الي مش هيتقدم لواحده غير وهو دارس الخطوه ديه كويس
وعارف ان دي بنت ناس مش هيبهدلها معه
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صدقيني الشاب بيستسهل لو الاهل قالو خلاص نخلي الشق مثلا 3 غرف الشاب يقولوه ممكن 2 ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اية دة هو اصلا فى حاجة اسمها جواز
مش هما لاغوها من زمان ولا لسه موجودة ؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *ههههه وجهة نظر برضو ياميكى منورنى*:dance:
> 
> *على فكرة شكلك مجرب الموضوع دة*:dntknw:




*لسه مجربتش يختي
واتهدي يا سووسه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> طبعا تعلقي براحتك مهو الموضوع موضوعك هههههههههههههه
> بس تسمحيلي اقولك فيشباب كتير بيحسبوها غلط
> يعني الشاب يحب واحده مش من نفس المستوي الاجتماعي بتاعه ويقولي الطلابات كتير
> واهل البنت مش عوزين يتنزلو شويه
> ...




*خليكي معانا يا حماتي احسن لك
خلي محضر خير ​*


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بصى بجد الموضوع اتغير خالص
ومبقاش بالطريقة دى لان معظم الناس عارفة الظروف الصعبة اللى كل الشباب بتمر بيها
وكتير اوى بتبقى الخطوبة بدبلتين وخاتم  وفترة الخطوبة مش صغيرة 
مش هقولك الكل بس اعتقدا النسبة قلت 
شوية عن الاول ​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا تعلقي براحتك مهو الموضوع موضوعك هههههههههههههه
بس تسمحيلي اقولك فيشباب كتير بيحسبوها غلط
يعني الشاب يحب واحده مش من نفس المستوي الاجتماعي بتاعه ويقولي الطلابات كتير 
طيب ما زى ماهو حبها أكيد هى كمان حبتة أمال اية اللى وصلة لمرحلة انة يتقدملها؟ولما حبتة يعنى مكانتش عارفةان مستواة الاجتماعى أقل منها؟علقتة بيها لية من الأول بقة
واهل البنت مش عوزين يتنزلو شويه
وهما مش مقدرين الظروف
لا الشاب الجاد و الي مش هيتقدم لواحده غير وهو دارس الخطوه ديه كويس
وعارف ان دي بنت ناس مش هيبهدلها معه
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 عندك حق طبعا بس برضو اية المشكلة انهم يراعو ظروف بعض بفرض انهم حبوا بعض وكل واحد عارف كل حاجة عن ظروف التانى وامكانياتةفيها اية لما البداية تكون متواضعة؟

صدقيني الشاب بيستسهل لو الاهل قالو خلاص نخلي الشق مثلا 3 غرف الشاب يقولوه ممكن 2 ههههههههههه


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اية دة هو اصلا فى حاجة اسمها جواز​
> 
> مش هما لاغوها من زمان ولا لسه موجودة ؟​


 
*هههههههه اسكت مش رجعت تانى انت معندكش خلفية ولا اية*:dance:


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *هههههههه اسكت مش رجعت تانى انت معندكش خلفية ولا اية*:dance:



يالهوى رجعت تانى ليه بس القرف دة امى كدا هتوجع دماغى وتقولى اتجوز يارب تتلغى تانى :yaka:​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لسه مجربتش يختي*
> 
> *واتهدي يا سووسه*​


 

*هههههههه طيب هسكت كفاية أنا مش ناقصة لسة من شوية أصحابك كانو بيخططوا يتخلصوا منى بالتفجير والبوكس الحمد للة شكلهم ناموا*:dance:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> بصى بجد الموضوع اتغير خالص​
> ومبقاش بالطريقة دى لان معظم الناس عارفة الظروف الصعبة اللى كل الشباب بتمر بيها
> وكتير اوى بتبقى الخطوبة بدبلتين وخاتم وفترة الخطوبة مش صغيرة
> مش هقولك الكل بس اعتقدا النسبة قلت
> ...


 
*نورت بمرورك الجميل وأكيد اديت لاخواتك المحبطين أمل فى الحياة*:dance:


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

صدقيني مش كل البنات ولا الاهل كده
المفروض في الزمن الاسود اللي احنا فيه ده
البنت والاهل يدوروا علي اللي يحب بنتهم بجد ويبقي راجل ويصونها ويحافظ عليها
بدل الكلام الفارغ زي الشقة والشبكة
بس للاسف دلوقتي نادر لما تلاقي حد بيحب بجد​


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

يادى الجواز ، ما تقضوها سينجل زى الفل ..

الدنيا مش سودا أووووووووووووى ، جايز العريس دا راح لعروسه أعلى منه ، لأن ما أعتقد إن فى تعقيد فى الموضوع دا ..


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يالهوى رجعت تانى ليه بس القرف دة امى كدا هتوجع دماغى وتقولى اتجوز يارب تتلغى تانى :yaka:​


 

*بس وطى صوتك أحسن البنات يسمعوك*:dance:


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

> بدل الكلام الفارغ زي الشقة والشبكة



كلام فارغ يا نهارك ملون ..  ..

أةةةةةةةةةةة ، أنا نسيت أنهم هيعيشوا فى الكوخ اللى ع البحر ..

أصلى يا بت ، ربنا يكتر منك ..  ..


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> صدقيني مش كل البنات ولا الاهل كده
> 
> المفروض في الزمن الاسود اللي احنا فيه ده
> البنت والاهل يدوروا علي اللي يحب بنتهم بجد ويبقي راجل ويصونها ويحافظ عليها
> ...


 
*اممممممم عجبنى كلامك يا مرمورتى*:dance:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يادى الجواز ، ما تقضوها سينجل زى الفل ..
> 
> الدنيا مش سودا أووووووووووووى ، جايز العريس دا راح لعروسه أعلى منه ، لأن ما أعتقد إن فى تعقيد فى الموضوع دا ..


 

*نورت زاما الرب يباركك:dance:*


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *بس وطى صوتك أحسن البنات يسمعوك*:dance:



واية يعنى هو انا بخاف ولا اية
تحيا العزوبية :t16:​


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

> وكتير اوى بتبقى الخطوبة بدبلتين وخاتم  وفترة الخطوبة مش صغيرة



أنا نفسى أعرف حد بيتجوز  بدبلتين ، أنا ما شوفت كدا غير فى ويب الجوازات ..


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خليكي معانا يا حماتي احسن لك*
> 
> *خلي محضر خير *​


 لالا لحد كد ولزم اضمن حيا بنتي
شوفت بقي كلام حموات ههههههههههه
لا بجد يامايكل ايو ظروف الشباب صعب بس لو انت عندك بنت وجلا عريس
مش تبقي حابب انا يتعملها احلي فرح في الدنيا 
ويكون عندها اجمل شقه 
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب أقترح عليكم *أقتراح* ظريف عشان أنا شايف تنازلات نازلة زى الفل فى الموضوع دا ،

اللى (( *شايفة* )) أنها تقدر تنفذ الكلام دا من البنات ترفع أيديها أو  تكتب تأييد ، 

لأن بصراحة أنا شايف إن الحماسة و الجلالة متغلغلة فى الموضوع دا ..  ..


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> واية يعنى هو انا بخاف ولا اية
> 
> تحيا العزوبية :t16:​


 

*هههههه خلاص براحتك ياعم انت شايف البنات واقفين طوابير يعنى*:beee:


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *طيب ما زى ماهو حبها أكيد هى كمان حبتة أمال اية اللى وصلة لمرحلة انة يتقدملها؟ولما حبتة يعنى مكانتش عارفةان مستواة الاجتماعى أقل منها؟علقتة بيها لية من الأول بقة*
> 
> 
> 
> *عندك حق طبعا بس برضو اية المشكلة انهم يراعو ظروف بعض بفرض انهم حبوا بعض وكل واحد عارف كل حاجة عن ظروف التانى وامكانياتةفيها اية لما البداية تكون متواضعة؟*


ايوه انا معاكي انها هي كمان حبته بس خليكي معايا للاخر ولو انا غلط قوليلي
عندك شك ان اغلب البنات لما تحب مبتفكرش ازي وليه
وممكن كمان مبتفكرش ايه بعد كده
الاهل بقي غير كده ايوه يهم الاهل انها تكون مع شخص يحبها وهي تحبه
بس انا من وجهه نظري لو هو بيحبها بجد مش هيستحمل يكون نقصها حاجه ولا ايه


الجزء التاني من الكلام كتير جدا جدا من الاهل الي اتنزلو في حق بنتهم 
الزوج مبيقدرش كل ده
بامانه وانا سمعت كتير من بنات في الخدمه معنا انهم غلطو كتير لما اتنزلو 
لان الرجاله ياختي ملهمش امااااااااااااااااااان هههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا بتوقع إن الأقتراح هيلاقى أستجابة واضحة زى ما أنا شايف الردود متساهلة أووووووووووووووى ..

طيب أقلكم موقف قريته من المواقف لــ أ / أنيس منصور ،

بيقولك العريس فى الصعيد بيركبوه الحصان يرقص بيه عارفين ليييييييييييه ؟؟

عشان بيقلوله دى أخر فرصة ليك تهرب فيها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==

أنا أقترح عليكم أقتراح أحنا كلنا نعمل خط ساخن 214 على أساس 14/ 2 عيد الحب و نسمى الخط دا

(( خط الدبلة 214 )) ..


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> طيب أقترح عليكم *أقتراح* ظريف عشان أنا شايف تنازلات نازلة زى الفل فى الموضوع دا ،
> 
> اللى (( *شايفة* )) أنها تقدر تنفذ الكلام دا من البنات ترفع أيديها أو تكتب تأييد ،
> 
> لأن بصراحة أنا شايف إن الحماسة و الجلالة متغلغلة فى الموضوع دا ..  ..


 انا
 انا 
 انا


 مش موافقه


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ايوه انا معاكي انها هي كمان حبته بس خليكي معايا للاخر ولو انا غلط قوليلي
عندك شك ان اغلب البنات لما تحب مبتفكرش ازي وليه
وممكن كمان مبتفكرش ايه بعد كده
*هو دة بقة اللى بيخلق المشكلة من البداية*
الاهل بقي غير كده ايوه يهم الاهل انها تكون مع شخص يحبها وهي تحبه
بس انا من وجهه نظري لو هو بيحبها بجد مش هيستحمل يكون نقصها حاجه ولا ايه
*طبعا علشان كدة هيجتهد طول عمرة انة يخليها سعيدة خصوصا لو هى فى البداية قدرت ظروفة وفضلتة على أى شخص كان ممكن يعيشها عيشة أحسن.*


الجزء التاني من الكلام كتير جدا جدا من الاهل الي اتنزلو في حق بنتهم 
الزوج مبيقدرش كل ده
*امممممم مش بيقدر ازاى قصدك بيهينها يعنى سورى يعنى اللى زى كدة ميبقاش راجل أصلا*

بامانه وانا سمعت كتير من بنات في الخدمه معنا انهم غلطو كتير لما اتنزلو 
لان الرجاله ياختي ملهمش امااااااااااااااااااان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا
> انا
> انا
> 
> ...



حلو جداً إنك مش موافقة على أقتراحى ، دا شئ مفرح ..

أنا تعبت من النقاش لأقناع أخواتى فى موضوع أخويا مايكل " بردو عن الجواز " ..


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*تصبحوا على خير بقة ولنا لقاء بعد الفاصل*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *هههههههه طيب هسكت كفاية أنا مش ناقصة لسة من شوية أصحابك كانو بيخططوا يتخلصوا منى بالتفجير والبوكس الحمد للة شكلهم ناموا*:dance:



*انا صاحي وقاعدلك
وانا مش بتاع تفجير وبوكس
انا بدبح ع طووول :budo:​*


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *هو دة بقة اللى بيخلق المشكلة من البداية*
> 
> *طبعا علشان كدة هيجتهد طول عمرة انة يخليها سعيدة خصوصا لو هى فى البداية قدرت ظروفة وفضلتة على أى شخص كان ممكن يعيشها عيشة أحسن.*
> شكلك هتتعبني لحد ما تقتنعي هههههههه
> ...


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *تصبحوا على خير بقة ولنا لقاء بعد الفاصل*


 اده اده اده
هو انتي تفجر الموضوع 
وتخليني اتعصب ههههههههه:ranting:
وبعد كده تنامي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> لالا لحد كد ولزم اضمن حيا بنتي
> شوفت بقي كلام حموات ههههههههههه
> لا بجد يامايكل ايو ظروف الشباب صعب بس لو انت عندك بنت وجلا عريس
> مش تبقي حابب انا يتعملها احلي فرح في الدنيا
> ...



*بصي يا حماتي
ممكن اجبلها اجمل شقه في العالم
وممكن اعملها احلي فرح في الدنيا
واجبلها اكبر شبكه في التاريخ

لكن بعد كله ترجعلي غضبانه من جوزها
لانه مش مناسب ليها ولا بيحترمها وبيصونها
بلاش نعمل زي بتوع الخليج بيجوزوا بناتهم للي بيدفعوا اكتر
بلاش نخلي بناتنا سلعه نبيعها باعلي سعر 
مش هقول لازم الاهل يقدروا ظروف الشباب 
الاهم من ده كله تكون هي عايزاه ويقدر يصونها ويحميها
المهم السعاده وراحه البال يا جوفاني مش الشبكه والشقه والفرح​*


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بصي يا حماتي*
> *ممكن اجبلها اجمل شقه في العالم*
> *وممكن اعملها احلي فرح في الدنيا*
> *واجبلها اكبر شبكه في التاريخ*​
> ...


 لالا يامايكل انت فهمت كلامي غلط
مش الاهم الماديات بس بردو مهما
مين قالك اني بعد  ما اتنازل واعمل الي هما عوزينه هي والي بتحبه
برضو * ترجعلي غضبانه من جوزها الحياه فيها ضغوط كتير *
*واسمحلي اقولك اني معظم الرجاله مش بيقدرو الانسانه الي معاهم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> لالا يامايكل انت فهمت كلامي غلط
> مش الاهم الماديات بس بردو مهما
> مين قالك اني بعد  ما اتنازل واعمل الي هما عوزينه هي والي بتحبه
> برضو * ترجعلي غضبانه من جوزها الحياه فيها ضغوط كتير *
> *واسمحلي اقولك اني معظم الرجاله مش بيقدرو الانسانه الي معاهم*



*يا جوفاني في فرق
لو اتنين بيحبوا بعض هيقدروا يحلوا مشاكلهم 
لكن لو البنت متجوزه بسبب اصرار اهلها عشان الماديات
هتتلكك ع اي مشكله والمشكله هتكبر وهيبقي جوازهم انتهي 

كده كده في مشاكل وخناقات بين اي اتنين متجوزين
لكن مشاكل عن مشاكل تفرق
مشاكل نقدر نحلها بحبنا لبعض 
ومشاكل نتلكك فيها لبعض لكرهنا لبعض
فهمتي قصدي يا حماتي​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *هههههه خلاص براحتك ياعم انت شايف البنات واقفين طوابير يعنى*:beee:



هما اصلا لاقين يا بنتى بقيته كتار اوى اوى وهاخد اقتباس من العنوان وبنات بتعنس :yahoo:
يا بنات انا بهزر اوعى واحدة تضربنى بالنار :smil12:


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا جوفاني في فرق*
> *لو اتنين بيحبوا بعض هيقدروا يحلوا مشاكلهم *
> *لكن لو البنت متجوزه بسبب اصرار اهلها عشان الماديات*
> *هتتلكك ع اي مشكله والمشكله هتكبر وهيبقي جوازهم انتهي *​
> ...


 لا يامايكل مش صحيح 
مباش في اهل بتجوز البت غصب عنها وبلذات عندنا
عشان هو  زواج للابد
لافي بعض البنت لما بتحب مش بتفكر في بعد الزواج والحياه المضغوطه من ظروف المعيشه وكده فبتتصدم 
وبتتندم انها اتنزلت ومن هنا بتبدء المشاكل
هي تقوله انا اتنزلت عشانك وهو يقولها حد غصبك
صح ولا لا؟
ده في اولها
بس المشكله في كده الي عملها بعض الشباب
الي بيلعبو بلبنات 
فاالاهل بيحاولو انهم يخالو بنتهم مرتاحه نوعا ما
طبعا عشان متقولش سلعه والكلام ده
بعد ما عرفنا ان الشاب كويس


----------



## Kiril (20 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع في الصميم


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا ادخل اضرب معاهم
> 
> انتي مع البنات ولا الولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اي شاب من الي دخلو دول
> ...


 :smi420::smi420:
ممكن اتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اى  شاب   امين  او   عادل
هيعرف ان   ظروف الشاب  دا مش هتزيد عليه بحاجة 
يعنى نا   مش هبقى بعانى من مشكلة  وهموت غيرى بسببها
فهمتى  الكرة  عنى لازم تقدرو اننا بنتعب بردو​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحه انا مع مايكل فى كلامه​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يادى الجواز ، ما تقضوها سينجل زى الفل ..
> 
> الدنيا مش سودا أووووووووووووى ، جايز العريس دا راح لعروسه أعلى منه ، لأن ما أعتقد إن فى تعقيد فى الموضوع دا ..





zama قال:


> أنا نفسى أعرف حد بيتجوز  بدبلتين ، أنا ما شوفت كدا غير فى ويب الجوازات ..





zama قال:


> طيب أقترح عليكم *أقتراح* ظريف عشان أنا شايف تنازلات نازلة زى الفل فى الموضوع دا ،
> 
> اللى (( *شايفة* )) أنها تقدر تنفذ الكلام دا من البنات ترفع أيديها أو  تكتب تأييد ،
> 
> لأن بصراحة أنا شايف إن الحماسة و الجلالة متغلغلة فى الموضوع دا ..  ..




*يا صباااااااااح دماغك العاليه

يابنى انا نفسي اعرف انت مع مييييييين :t7:
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :smi420::smi420:
> ممكن اتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اى شاب امين او عادل
> هيعرف ان ظروف الشاب دا مش هتزيد عليه بحاجة
> ...


 طب ما انتي اتكلمت خلاص:t9:
بس الي انت بتتكلم عنه ده مش موجود كتير
انا كان قدامي امثله كتيييييييييييييير جد
الي عوزينه لي اخواتهم مش هو هو الي عوزينه يتعمل معهم
يعني يروح يخطب واحده ويقول لبابها بصي ياانكل انا لسه بابني نفسي
انت لزم تقدر ظروفي طب ما الي مش هيقدر يعملو وهو سنجل ازي يقدر يعملو وهو مسول 
عن زوجه وممكن اولاد فهمني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_بصى  هى لو  بتحبه هتستحمل  تعيش معاه  حتى فى اصعب الظروف_
_لكن هيوديها لواحد  تانى   مش طيقاه  فى اول فرصة وهتلاقيها مقلوبه ومش هينوبهم حاجة غير الفضايح   _
_انا مش  بقول ان  جوزا الصلونات   كله  فاشل  لا فى ناس كتير_
_بتقدر تتعايش  مع  اى حد_
_بس  الحياه مع حد بيحبك وبتحبيه  بتبقى افضل بكتيررررررر_
_وهى دى الفكرة_​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هو يعني مينفعش تحب غير واحد ظروفه تعبانه
ما مكن احب برضو واكون حسبها صح
وهو الرشاب هيبقي مبسوط 
لما يلقي حبيبته محتاجه حاجه وهو مش قادر يجبهلها​


----------



## nasa (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *طيب خليكوا قاعدين بقي لحد ما تكبروا وتأتبوا، وساعتها تتنازلوا وتتجوزوا أبو رجل مسلوخة !!!!!*


*

اييييييييييه ده بقى كده يعنى  
وانتى مش من البنات ولا ايه ياكتكوته وعايزه حد يدخل يدافع عنك
لااااااااااااا انتى تستاهلى اللى يحصلك وانا معااااااااااااااااهم عليكى طبعا :closedeye
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> طبعا تعلقي براحتك مهو الموضوع موضوعك هههههههههههههه
> بس تسمحيلي اقولك فيشباب كتير بيحسبوها غلط
> يعني الشاب يحب واحده مش من نفس المستوي الاجتماعي بتاعه ويقولي الطلابات كتير
> واهل البنت مش عوزين يتنزلو شويه
> ...


*صح الواحد قبل ميحب يفتح الخزنة بتاعتة الاول يشوف حيقدر يشيل الشيلة دى ولا
كدة اكدتولى ان مفيش حاجة اسمها حب شكرا ليكم واشوف فيكم يوم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> طيب أقترح عليكم *أقتراح* ظريف عشان أنا شايف تنازلات نازلة زى الفل فى الموضوع دا ،
> 
> اللى (( *شايفة* )) أنها تقدر تنفذ الكلام دا من البنات ترفع أيديها أو  تكتب تأييد ،
> 
> لأن بصراحة أنا شايف إن الحماسة و الجلالة متغلغلة فى الموضوع دا ..  ..


*وانا معاك بس ياريت كان قبل مخطب كنت اتقدمت على طول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياريت حد يطلع جيوفانى من الموضوع دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا نفسى أعرف حد بيتجوز  بدبلتين ، أنا ما شوفت كدا غير فى ويب الجوازات ..




صدقنى فى يا زاما
وبتكون الاهل موافقة على كدا كمان​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> صدقنى فى يا زاما
> وبتكون الاهل موافقة على كدا كمان​


*اكيد عايزين يخلصو منها
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اكيد عايزين يخلصو منها
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




يعنى الناس تقدر تقولوا عاوزين يخلصوا منها
تطب حاجات تقولوا اس مفترية 
انتو عاوزين اية بالظبط :t26:​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا عاوز ربع جنية واروح
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا عاوز ربع جنية واروح
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ابعتلى انت ربع جنية
وانا اقولك باب المنتدى منين​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> ابعتلى انت ربع جنية
> وانا اقولك باب المنتدى منين​


غالى والطلب رخيص
[

]

​


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> غالى والطلب رخيص
> [
> 
> ]
> ...





مييييييرسى يا سونى
ربنا يخليك​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحوني يا جماعه انا راي مختلف معاكو 
بلاش الاحلام الوردي اللي انتوا عايشينها 
يعني التنازل دا لازم يكون بحدود 
ايوه المفروض الاهل والبنات تراعي ظروف الشباب 
والطلبات بالمعقول
لكن مينفعش اقول اتنازل وعش العصفوره يقضينا 
قدام شويه بعد الجواز هتحس بالمعاناه دي


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> سامحوني يا جماعه انا راي مختلف معاكو
> بلاش الاحلام الوردي اللي انتوا عايشينها
> يعني التنازل دا لازم يكون بحدود
> ايوه المفروض الاهل والبنات تراعي ظروف الشباب
> ...


*هو دة الكلام الواقعى
بلاش كلام احلام ولما نكون قدام الامر الواقع  يختلف كلامنا
المعقول ولا زيادة اوفر ولا قليل اوفر
ربنا يحرسك

*​


----------



## losivertheprince (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
بالفعل المعقول كويس
والى مش عايز يتجوز أحسنله يلعب بلاى ستيشن وأهو كلها هزائم
 وأنشالله ماحد حوش*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هو يعني مينفعش تحب غير واحد ظروفه تعبانه
> 
> ما مكن احب برضو واكون حسبها صح
> وهو الرشاب هيبقي مبسوط
> ...


وعلى راى المثل يا واخد القرد  ع   ماله 
يروح المال  ويفضل القرد ع حاله 
دا مضمون الرد على    حضرتيك ​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> بالفعل المعقول كويس
> والى مش عايز يتجوز أحسنله يلعب بلاى ستيشن وأهو كلها هزائم
> وأنشالله ماحد حوش*​


احم احم وهو الجواز فيه هزائم قصدك ولا ايه :t26:


----------



## losivertheprince (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> احم احم وهو الجواز فيه هزائم قصدك ولا ايه :t26:



*سلام المسيح
 الجواز : المعركة الوحيدة التى لاتوجد بها أنتصارات للرجل
يا أستاذة يا أستاذة خلينا ساكتين والى يتكلم يكش يتدردر هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2010)

قصدك البنت اللي بتخسر اخطات في التعبير معلش ههههههههههههه
الرجل بيبقي جاي من شغله بيلاقي بيته نضيف لبسه نضيف واكله متحضر حتي تربيه الابناء مش بيشارك فيه
والحمل كله بيكون علي المراه يبقي برايك من اللي بيخسر 
الرجل سواء متجوز او مش متجوز فهو بيشتغل وبيتعب لكن الجواز بالنسباله هو الاستقرار 
بعكس المراه في بيت والدها معززه مكرمه ولكن في بيت جوزها فا المسؤليه والحمل كله عليه 
يعيني علي المراه


----------



## losivertheprince (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> قصدك البنت اللي بتخسر اخطات في التعبير معلش ههههههههههههه
> الرجل بيبقي جاي من شغله بيلاقي بيته نضيف لبسه نضيف واكله متحضر حتي تربيه الابناء مش بيشارك فيه
> والحمل كله بيكون علي المراه يبقي برايك من اللي بيخسر
> الرجل سواء متجوز او مش متجوز فهو بيشتغل وبيتعب لكن الجواز بالنسباله هو الاستقرار
> ...



*سلام المسيح
لو ينفع اعمل Like كنت عملت 
انا معاكى فى أن المراة تتعب كتير ولكن الزواج مشروع مثل غيرة من المشاريع 
ربما تأتى أوقات خسارة 
 وتأتى أوقات مكاسب
وقت الضعف والتعب والاجتهاد أيضاً يقسم ما بينهم مثلما يقسم بين النجاح والخسارة
قمة الخسارة فى الوقت الذى يضيعه المتزوجين فى المشاكل
قمة النجاح عندما يتذكروا أن الزواج ليس بينهم بل ان الله متواجد وفعال وواقف بينهم
ليس الموضوع من يعطى أكثر ولا أقل
بل الموضوع هو كيف تعطى أكثر
لاتوجد فرحة فى الزواج تجعل المتزوجين ينسوا كل الخسارة وكل الالام مثلما يكرمهم الله بطفل يفرح قلبهم وعندها ينسى الحزن وتنقشع السحابة السيئة 
 لا هم ولا ألم بتواجد الله أبضاً فهو العضو الاهم والمنسى من الكثير

أرجو أن أكون وضحت وهناك الكثير أيضاً يقال 
 ربنا يخليكى لزوقك يا أستاذة*​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اكيد عايزين يخلصو منها*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​


 شوفتو بقي يا بنات لو اتنازلتو هيتقال عليكو ايه
واحده بواحده ياجميل
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (21 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *صح الواحد قبل ميحب يفتح الخزنة بتاعتة الاول يشوف حيقدر يشيل الشيلة دى ولا*
> 
> *كدة اكدتولى ان مفيش حاجة اسمها حب شكرا ليكم واشوف فيكم يوم*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 لا مش كده بس بردو مش احب وابهدل بنات الناس معايا
يعني الواحد الي بيحب وهو بيدرس 
ان شا الله فكر في الجواز ولا لما البنت تعنس جمبه ويكون لسه مكونش نفسه 
وفي الاخر يقول مستحملتش ظروفي؟ده مثال


----------



## govany shenoda (21 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ياريت حد يطلع جيوفانى من الموضوع دة*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 ليه بقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
عشان بنصح البنات:t9:
ولا عشان ايه
واصلا محدش يقدر :bud:​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> غالى والطلب رخيص
> 
> [
> 
> ]​


 طب ممكن بليورو عشان اعرف اصرفه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وعلى راى المثل يا واخد القرد ع ماله
> يروح المال ويفضل القرد ع حاله
> 
> دا مضمون الرد على حضرتيك ​


 انا مبقولش تاخده عشان ماله
بس بردو يحسبوها هما الاتنين صح
يعني انت عاوز تروح تخطب واحده اهلها يجيبو كل حاجه عشان 
يبقو مقدرين الظروف


----------



## وطني (21 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع واقعي بجد وحلو وصريح كمان 
بص الجواز دروكتي نكد في نكد وقرف بجد الواحد لو يكرس حياته في الخدمه ارحم 
(الزواج مقبره الحب ) بجد بعد الجواز نكد


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا صاحي وقاعدلك*
> *وانا مش بتاع تفجير وبوكس*
> 
> *انا بدبح ع طووول :budo:*​


 

*لا لا يا مايكل قلبك أبيض ياعم ربنا ما يجيبش دبح*:94:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكلك هتتعبني لحد ما تقتنعي هههههههه
علي رائ حسن حسني هبسطهالك
يعني انتي كده معاياان المشكله هي في الاشخاص الي بتحب من غير ماتحسبها

*هى المشكلةالأكبراللى أقصدها فى البنت نفسها اللى تعلق الولد بيها وتعيشة فى الأحلام وان هو عندها أحسن من أى حدوانها مقدرة ظروفة ومش هتطلب منة حاجة فوق طاقتةوكل الكلام الوردى دة وفى الآخر يوم ما ييجى يتقدملها يلاقى الكلام دة اتغير.*

مش في الاهل بما اني ام ايوه بنتي لسه صغيره عشان محدش يفهم غلط هههههه
بس هفضل اقولها عوزه تحبي اوك بس قبل ما تخلي قلبك بتجرح فكري في الي انتي هتحبيه
اولا ينفع ولا لا انا مامتي كانت بتقولي كده.

*ماشى لو هى فكرت من الأول زى ما بتقولى يبقى مفيش مشكلةتبقى هى محددة هى عايزة اية وبالتالى مش هتسمح لنفسها تدخل علاقة مع حد هى شايفة انة مش مناسب ليها*  



انتي بتضحكي بجد في بعض الرجال مبيقدروش الانسانه الي معاهم 
انتي بتقولي ميبقاش راجل يافرحتي بعد ايه اكتشفتي بعد ما تعبتي واتنزلتي

ولية أصلا نفترض كدة ما هو ممكن يكون انسان محترم ويقدر وبعدين المفروض انها قبل ما تتجوزة درست شخصيتة كويس وعارفة هو هيقدرها ويحترمها ولا اية


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

kiril قال:


> موضوع في الصميم


 

*شكرا مرورك نورت الموضوع*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :smi420::smi420:
> ممكن اتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اى شاب امين او عادل
> هيعرف ان ظروف الشاب دا مش هتزيد عليه بحاجة
> ...


 
*نورت الموضوع وميرسى ليك*:yaka:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _بصى هى لو بتحبه هتستحمل تعيش معاه حتى فى اصعب الظروف_​
> _لكن هيوديها لواحد تانى مش طيقاه فى اول فرصة وهتلاقيها مقلوبه ومش هينوبهم حاجة غير الفضايح _
> _انا مش بقول ان جوزا الصلونات كله فاشل لا فى ناس كتير_
> _بتقدر تتعايش مع اى حد_
> ...


 

*امممممممممم الراجل دة بيتكلم كلام مظبوط*:thnk0001:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> اييييييييييه ده بقى كده يعنى
> وانتى مش من البنات ولا ايه ياكتكوته وعايزه حد يدخل يدافع عنك
> لااااااااااااا انتى تستاهلى اللى يحصلك وانا معااااااااااااااااهم عليكى طبعا :closedeye
> هههههههههههههههههه


 

*يعنى كلكوا عليا ولا اية ماشى:new6:*

* نورتى ياقمر*:love45:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> سامحوني يا جماعه انا راي مختلف معاكو
> بلاش الاحلام الوردي اللي انتوا عايشينها
> يعني التنازل دا لازم يكون بحدود
> ايوه المفروض الاهل والبنات تراعي ظروف الشباب
> ...


 
*عجبنى رأيك جدا وهو دة المطلوب اثباتة*:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> موضوع واقعي بجد وحلو وصريح كمان
> بص الجواز دروكتي نكد في نكد وقرف بجد الواحد لو يكرس حياته في الخدمه ارحم
> (الزواج مقبره الحب ) بجد بعد الجواز نكد


 

*ميرسى لرأيك بس متنساش ان فى شهر اسمة شهر العسل مبيبقاش فية نكد ههههههههه:thnk0001:*


----------

